# picture through the lexan into my hive



## trelane (May 7, 2016)

This is a picture through the plastic into my Warre observation hive.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice to see what the bees are up to in there. I use lexan inner covers on my langstroth hives and can tell when they get the top box drawn out or how crowded they are getting.


----------



## 200 oaks (Jul 24, 2016)

Loved the pic. It is really amazing to watch the girls at work. I spotted my queen the other day being cleaned and fed by some of the workers.


----------

